# Fantastic Craigslist ad



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/WZfVH8R.png

Lol


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Haha that's awesome thanks for the link that made me laugh.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

too funny.....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG that is crazy! I read the Edit first and thought it was someone's brother in law LMAO!!! Then I read the whole ad and it really made me laugh. Thanks.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Hahahaha! Nice ad!


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

That's hilarious....no one likes Neal lol


----------

